# To move or not to move my shrimp



## Bryalie (Jul 5, 2018)

Hi all,
Been on here a long long time ago, and decided to get back into the hobby after 10+ years..
I started off again with a 5 gal planted tank, 10 neons, 10 cherries. Lots of java moss for the shrimps to hide, along with a nice bunch of cabomba plants.
My females have started molting, and I am concerned if they start spawning.
The question I have is: in a 5 gal, should I move them to a bigger tank (i have recently received a 20 Gal for free) now, or wait until the fry are grown...
I am afraid to move them now because it will stress them out, and change water parameters. Also, if the babies do come along, they can feed off my moss/plants/etc.

OR

Should I just move my neons out to the 20 gal to prevent them from munching on the babies?

Any advice is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## barvinok (Nov 20, 2011)

Is your 20gal cycled? If yes, you can move neons and keep cherries in 5gal. It should be enough biofilm for shrimplets and you easily can have colony of 100-150 cherries in 5gal.


----------



## Bryalie (Jul 5, 2018)

Thanks so much! Not cycled yet. But now setting it all up in preparation now =)


----------



## kivyee (Oct 15, 2016)

I've never found my neons to be too interested in heading down to the substrate to chase shrimplets...But it's probably safer to move your neons than the berried shrimp.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

kivyee said:


> I've never found my neons to be too interested in heading down to the substrate to chase shrimplets...But it's probably safer to move your neons than the berried shrimp.


Ditto - Neons will appreciate the extra space, not as important for shrimp. Also, I wouldn't risk putting shrimp into a newly cycled tank.


----------

